# OLD OLD OLD rice trailer spares.



## chunkytfg (11 October 2008)

Any idea where to get spares from?

I've found warickshiretrailers.co.uk but They didnt reply to an email i sent them so wondered if there was someone else I could try?

Do richardson rice themselves do spares for really old trailers?

Failing that anyone got any suggestions as to what to use as bum straps to stop the boys backing out the trailer seen as the big one snapped what I perceived to be the better condition strap last night!


----------



## jhoward (11 October 2008)

you can get chains from robinsons,


----------



## chunkytfg (11 October 2008)

Cool found them.

What about other spares?  such as bits for the brakes?


----------



## Kallibear (11 October 2008)

Brakes could prob be done by most garages. Our mechanic did our very very old Ifor Williams trailer last year.

For the bum strap I chopped off the old attatchments off the broken strap and attachted them to a length of chain I bought from B&amp;Q for a fiver. Used climing clips to attach the two together.

Light etc are all for sale on ebay - they're generic so you can used just about any. Wiring is the same. If you strip the old stuff off you just rewire like a caravan with a 7point plug. The IW had a wiring diagram on the jockey door (yey!) but I'm sure you could get a diagram off the internet. Or have an electrician do it.


----------



## jhoward (11 October 2008)

brakes should be able to be done through garages, a good place to try is normal trailer sellers or caravan places, 

the bits you struggle with for the older rices, is the parts like doors etc.


----------



## chunkytfg (11 October 2008)

In the end after richardson not being able to help i suck up my dislike of warickshirtrailers and have just ordered a pair of the damping rods i need.

To be honest i am more than capable of the mechanics and electrical side of things it's just trying to get those odd bits that arnt genrally used anymore.

the coupling is one of the old screw in ones without the auto reverse.  

once i've cured the banging as the brake releases i'll be trying to work out a way to either convert the trailer to auto reverse of fashion something to fit on the side of the A frame to automatically push a pin in the reversing hole so the trailer can reverse


----------

